# Immortalised in concrete



## Peregrine Falcon (1 July 2018)

Too hot to do much so it was time to get a few jobs done.  1st was the utility shed. After sweeping the floor it revealed paw prints of the naughty moggie who went playing whilst it was setting.  Sadly we lost her a couple of months after she suddenly collasped but it was lovely to find a permanent memorial to her.  I hope Pusskins is has lots of fun chasing birds and mice in her new life.  Still love you darling. X


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 July 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Too hot to do much so it was time to get a few jobs done.  1st was the utility shed. After sweeping the floor it revealed paw prints of the naughty moggie who went playing whilst it was setting.  Sadly we lost her a couple of months after she suddenly collasped but it was lovely to find a permanent memorial to her.  I hope Pusskins is has lots of fun chasing birds and mice in her new life.  Still love you darling. X
		
Click to expand...

A lovely reminder of their character and all the mischief they got up to  

My reminders mostly consist of frayed carpet and shredded bed bases  my old girls shredded everything. Luckily my current boys much less so.


----------



## texas (2 July 2018)

aww that's quite sweet! And even better an unexpected surprise.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (2 July 2018)

That reminded me of this..


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 July 2018)

Love this, when we were kids we had a new concrete floor laid downstairs in our house which my parents kept us well away from with gang walks of planks from the door to the stairs, we stayed upstairs. 
Except for me managing to sneak down with my beloved little terrier and just about manage to squidge her little paws into the still soft concrete &#128522;
My mother nearly had a coronary.


----------



## Archangel (27 July 2018)

I am converting a barn and some concrete has to come up but it has dog and cat prints in it.  Have asked the builders to chip round it and reset it in the new stuff.  They think I am soft in the head but years ago someone was laying concrete and their pets were helping.- I think it is worth preserving.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 July 2018)

Archangel said:



			I am converting a barn and some concrete has to come up but it has dog and cat prints in it.  Have asked the builders to chip round it and reset it in the new stuff.  They think I am soft in the head but years ago someone was laying concrete and their pets were helping.- I think it is worth preserving.
		
Click to expand...

Thats lovely. Its the sort of thing I would do too.


----------



## Bradsmum (28 July 2018)

You just reminded me that our yard has a set of cockerel footprints across one side which I've long since stopped noticing.  Note to self : look today


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 July 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Too hot to do much so it was time to get a few jobs done.  1st was the utility shed. After sweeping the floor it revealed paw prints of the naughty moggie who went playing whilst it was setting.  Sadly we lost her a couple of months after she suddenly collasped but it was lovely to find a permanent memorial to her.  I hope Pusskins is has lots of fun chasing birds and mice in her new life.  Still love you darling. X
		
Click to expand...

Aww that is lovely,, I dropped my lad onto concrete setting here ( from about 1ft high) and he left his paw prints as did my MOAL  before the shed went up


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 July 2018)

My beloved and adored and sadly no longer with us blonde cat left some prints on the concrete under new stables. As did the dog of guy who laid concrete. The guy and dog are also no longer with us like the cat so its very nice that there are reminders of all.of then here  

We also have some of old owners dog and cat prints by back door which is quite sweet.


----------

